# Frog Gasping???



## crested

Hi,

Apologize if this is covered/documented well on here, but just noticed some very odd behaviour this morning as I head out the door for work and am a little concerned.

It appears one of my younger Borja Ridge Vents is gasping for air.

Link to video:
Frog Gasping - YouTube

Appears healthy otherwise but it's sitting on a brom leaf and opening its mouth very widely every few seconds.

Anyone provide any ideas on what I might be dealing with??


----------



## WendySHall

I think he actually may be shedding...which is very normal and nothing to worry about. 

It *is *normal, though, for many new keepers to worry about it. Here is a thread you can check out to see how others have worried, a video of a tinc shedding, and that it's a very normal occurence. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/82262-skin-shedding-questions.html


----------



## crested

Wow. Thanks Wendy!

I feel rather silly. I've had my darts for a year and while I would certainly not consider myself an expert,
Figure I would have known by now that they shed! I had no clue lol. 

Creepy little process to watch tho!


Thanks


----------



## frogface

crested said:


> Wow. Thanks Wendy!
> 
> I feel rather silly. I've had my darts for a year and while I would certainly not consider myself an expert,
> Figure I would have known by now that they shed! I had no clue lol.
> 
> Creepy little process to watch tho!
> 
> 
> Thanks


Don't feel silly. It freaks us all out the first time we see it


----------



## WendySHall

You're welcome. I was actually lucky enough to have read about it before I witnessed it. Still grossed me out though.


----------



## Taari

If I hadn't read the thread on the top 10 mistakes new froggers make, which included freaking out over frogs shedding and described what it looks like when they shed, I would have freaked out later that same day because one of my azureus started shedding that day. I'd only had my frogs a few weeks at that point. It is very odd to watch.


----------



## readygrown

I have to say when I first witnessed my imitators doing this I was sure they were choking. Luckily, reading thorough DB I was able to eliminate that theory. How cool, frogs shed!


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs

first time I saw one my frogs doing that I thought he was dying then my buddy told me that's how they shed , weirdest thing to watch


----------

